# Water damage near shower stall



## NewBTrying (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello all,

I am trying to fix a "small" problem in my mom's bathroom. She had a handyman come in a put down new flooring. In doing so, he discovered that the caulking that joins the floor to the shower stall had been leaking and the subfloor was rotted. He had fans going for 2 days to dry it all out, replaced the subfloor and then put down the 12x12 linoleum tiles. Now my mom wants me to put the vinyl baseboard in. One problem, the handyman did not repair the area that was covered by the tile, so I get to do that. I think it best for me to post photos of it so I won't have to write a thousand words 

...

Ok, hopefully you can see the photos now. 

The left side is where the framing is rotted pretty bad, from what my friend said, I need to remove enough tiles to get to good drywall, then remove the rotted framing, build it up with thin set mortar, then replace the tiles and probably just use a caulk for the grout. 

So... How do I remove the tiles with out breaking them? 

On the right side he said I would want to cut out sheet rock to get to good solid stuff, then patch in a fresh piece, and mud, sand, paint to match. Does that sound good? 

I haven't ever done this kind of work before, but being unemployed, sounds like a good time to learn.  Please offer any advice that comes to mind!

Oh, one more thing, should I put some caulking on the bottom of the vinyl baseboard cove to seal it to the floor?

Jon


----------



## guyod (Feb 28, 2008)

If it was me i would use a baseboard trim high enough to cover all the rotten stuff and pad it out where neeeded. It will save alot of work and look nicer when done. Then chaulk the bottom of the trim if you want.The most important thing is to stop more water from getting in there. there is no shame in covering it up its not like the subfloor where your walking on it.


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello Jon:
I like Guyod's answer a lot better. You could run into a never-ending problem the other way. Yes, seal everything you can in the bathroom with white silicone caulk.
Glenn


----------



## handyguys (Mar 3, 2008)

Before you re-caulk you need to get out the gobs of old stuff first.


----------



## guyod (Mar 3, 2008)

good luck with that... i hate doing that.. try a flat blade razor blade scrapper. Thats the best thing i have found to use.


----------

